# AAARRRRGGHHH!!! These ratings kill me. @4.66



## contactone

So I've been weekend driving for uber for about 6-7 weeks and my overall rating quickly went from a steady 4.75 to 4.66 just in the last couple weeks. My week to week score two weeks ago was 4.59 and this past week's was 4.43.(both scores taken from summary emails).

I decided to look a little deeper into just this past weeks rating(4.43) with info from Uber's summary email. I was rated on 31 rides, with 19 of those being 5-stars at 4.43,. Definitely not great, but it made me very curious as to what the other twelve non 5-star ratings were at. So I tried a little excel breakdown(shown below).

Column A shows there is no way the remaining non 5-star ratings could of been fours, even with one 1-star. that would of put me at 4.52. The remaining columns show various breakdowns of how the ratings could of panned out. Column D shows the least number of 4-stars I could of received and still hit ~4.43

So it looks like Column B or C is where I probably landed. Over this weekend there were a couple fares that I could see rating me on the low end. One, a group of seven, yes seven people that wanted a ride and ended up splitting up to four in order for me to take them. Second was a group of three ladies and a guy that that complained of Halloween night traffic and required me to pull over for one of them to puke. Of course they spent part of the ride complaining and whispering amoungst themselves. Then third was a lady who once I hit her drop off address swore on the bible I passed it up. I had to go back and forth on the street till of course her girlfriends came pouring out of the very address I originally stopped at.










So here I am thinking anything other than a 5-star is a 1-star, but it seems not the case. I think most people rated me at 4-stars thinking this is amazon or yelp. Not knowing dropping to 4-stars overall would probably put me on uber-probation.

I will add that I get complimented on my car's leg room, cleanliness and appearance(12' sonata). That includes some riders thinking the car is new(thanks air freshener). I engage in conversation if they start it up and greet riders on entry/exit.


----------



## LAuberX

YOU need to work on avoiding the one star. NO ATTEMPTS at making the cheap ass pax happy when your little voice senses trouble.

if you show up and 5 or 6 are standing there, CANCEL!, drive off. the 3/4 pax you drive will down rate you.
if the pax calls before you get there and asks why you are taking so long, CANCEL! no good will come of this high expectation pax.

Know your city, be friendly until you sense they would rather stare at their phone, explain why you are using waze/gps (to avoid traffic!)
don't argue, no politics/race/religion. don't bash uber/lyft. tell them you LOVE your job because _________ .

clean car, clean driver who knows the city with a good personality is key.... and avoiding the one star.


----------



## contactone

Yeah, I'm seeing many people here avoiding the riders that have over 4 people in their crowd. That is something I will start immediately. I will also cancel riders that call to see where I am. 

I love talking to the riders, but never push it. I let them lead the conversations.


----------



## Chicago-uber

Yep, listen to LAuberX... Try to avoid these 1 stars before hand. Don't be afraid to cancel. Also always ask a rider if they have a preferred route..


----------



## UberOne

LAuberX said:


> YOU need to work on avoiding the one star. NO ATTEMPTS at making the cheap ass pax happy when your little voice senses trouble.
> 
> if you show up and 5 or 6 are standing there, CANCEL!, drive off. the 3/4 pax you drive will down rate you.
> if the pax calls before you get there and asks why you are taking so long, CANCEL! no good will come of this high expectation pax.
> 
> Know your city, be friendly until you sense they would rather stare at their phone, explain why you are using waze/gps (to avoid traffic!)
> don't argue, no politics/race/religion. don't bash uber/lyft. tell them you LOVE your job because _________ .
> 
> clean car, clean driver who knows the city with a good personality is key.... and avoiding the one star.


I totally agree with LAuberX.. one time a pax texted me 'can you hurry up please... thank you lol ,' when I was half way there, I promptly cancelled. This past weekend, I realized a guy totally misplaced his pin after calling him to confirm where he was, but he went off and yelled 'where the F*CK are you!!!,' so that was another cancel...


----------



## contactone

Do you guys always ask if they have a preferred route? Seems they usually jump in and direct right off the bat or don't care.


----------



## UberOne

I really don't mind if they want to direct, but they better give me good directions!


----------



## Optimus Uber

contactone said:


> So I've been weekend driving for uber for about 6-7 weeks and my overall rating quickly went from a steady 4.75 to 4.66 just in the last couple weeks. My week to week score two weeks ago was 4.59 and this past week's was 4.43.(both scores taken from summary emails).
> 
> I decided to look a little deeper into just this past weeks rating(4.43) with info from Uber's summary email. I was rated on 31 rides, with 19 of those being 5-stars at 4.43,. Definitely not great, but it made me very curious as to what the other twelve non 5-star ratings were at. So I tried a little excel breakdown(shown below).
> 
> Column A shows there is no way the remaining non 5-star ratings could of been fours, even with one 1-star. that would of put me at 4.52. The remaining columns show various breakdowns of how the ratings could of panned out. Column D shows the least number of 4-stars I could of received and still hit ~4.43
> 
> So it looks like Column B or C is where I probably landed. Over this weekend there were a couple fares that I could see rating me on the low end. One, a group of seven, yes seven people that wanted a ride and ended up splitting up to four in order for me to take them. Second was a group of three ladies and a guy that that complained of Halloween night traffic and required me to pull over for one of them to puke. Of course they spent part of the ride complaining and whispering amoungst themselves. Then third was a lady who once I hit her drop off address swore on the bible I passed it up. I had to go back and forth on the street till of course her girlfriends came pouring out of the very address I originally stopped at.
> 
> View attachment 2088
> 
> 
> So here I am thinking anything other than a 5-star is a 1-star, but it seems not the case. I think most people rated me at 4-stars thinking this is amazon or yelp. Not knowing dropping to 4-stars overall would probably put me on uber-probation.
> 
> I will add that I get complimented on my car's leg room, cleanliness and appearance(12' sonata). That includes some riders thinking the car is new(thanks air freshener). I engage in conversation if they start it up and greet riders on entry/exit.


wow, you put more effort into that analysis than I've put into working for uber the last 3 months.


----------



## LAuberX

Knowing your city is helpful, that said NOBODY knows the thousands of streets by heart, and the address/cross street of every destination.

Lots of pax now put the destination in the app, I then put it in WAZE for traffic / routing and ask if "XYZ" works for you, "WAZE says it's the fastest route"

I ask for the actual address of where they are going, or the business name so waze can find it. cross streets are too hard to find at times.

If they insist, I let them point the way...


----------



## contactone

Didn't take long to analize the info and put it to excel. I do it for living. That being said, won't I get dinged for cancelling rides? What's the riders/Ubers options after that?


----------



## LAuberX

One problem at a time. YOU need to raise your rating average, not worry about other metrics.

The cards are stacked against you driving drunks for pennies, lets stay focused on keeping the important metric high. the ratings.

Ignoring a ping that is 15 minutes away is good business sense, canceling on pax with 6 riders is good ratings sense.


----------



## contactone

If you say so. 

I'm ditching the +4 groups, people that call prior to pick up and far away pick ups.


----------



## Realityshark

Offer handjobs and/or fingerbangs while driving your Pax. If you have skills your rating will improve. You may need to invest in some wipes and lotion but you can buy in bulk at Costco. Good luck....Uber-On.


----------



## stuber

Personally I think it's ridiculous that all the ratings aren't just given to us. For God's sake. A spreadsheet? Why is this such a mysterious calculation?


----------



## driveLA

Lol wwhenever someone calls me after I accept the ping talking that hurry up/I'm in a hurry business I say ferrrr surrrre and immediately cancel. 

Nothing annoys me more than losers who have already started taking an app that has a car at their service wwithin 5 minutes for granted. Especially on a busy night like I can't just cancel and get another friendlier pax right away. 

I was working an event a while back and immediately it was 

"where are you."

"I'm around the block. Be there in like 1 minute."

30 seconds later... 

"where are you?"

"30 seconds more"

"ok. Hurry up."

"for sure"... Cancel. 

Immediately I get another request and as I'm coming up on them the previous ******bag calls me again with a completely different tone. 

"Hey... " like I just broke up with him or something. 

"What. Huh. Who's this... Sorry I can't hear you"... Click. 

No ****s given.


----------



## driveLA

Optimus Uber said:


> wow, you put more effort into that analysis than I've put into working for uber the last 3 months.


Lol iI was thinking the exact same thing

This dude a complicated spreadsheet for something as basic as ratings. I think he should be using the energy towards simply interacting with his pax a little better and using excel spreadsheets to be more efficient with earnings instaed.

Some of these drivers are straight characters man.


----------



## Brady

UberOne said:


> I totally agree with LAuberX.. one time a pax texted me 'can you hurry up please... thank you lol ,' when I was half way there, I promptly cancelled.


I've done the same thing. Last week I get a guy with a 4.0 rating, 3 minutes away, who texts me "Hry" 30 seconds into the drive to pick him up at closing time. I immediate cancelled. Of course, 30 seconds later I get a ping to pick up the same rider. I let it expire. The next closest driver at that time of night was over 10 minutes away. 2 minutes later, I got another ping. I went to bed with a smile on my face that night.


----------



## Raider

I used to be kind and make jokes with my riders when i first started...thought this gig was really lucrative...then the rate cut, i stopped caring...i just pick these mofos up, ask them where they going, and just drive...when i get there i park the car, they get out and we end our relationship like a bad break up...rating went down a ltitle bit, but not detrimental...

If uber wants great service, they gotta charge more, they can't expect to pay us peanuts and expect limousine like services...


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS

LAuberX said:


> YOU need to work on avoiding the one star. NO ATTEMPTS at making the cheap ass pax happy when your little voice senses trouble.
> 
> if you show up and 5 or 6 are standing there, CANCEL!, drive off. the 3/4 pax you drive will down rate you.
> if the pax calls before you get there and asks why you are taking so long, CANCEL! no good will come of this high expectation pax.
> 
> Know your city, be friendly until you sense they would rather stare at their phone, explain why you are using waze/gps (to avoid traffic!)
> don't argue, no politics/race/religion. don't bash uber/lyft. tell them you LOVE your job because _________ .
> 
> clean car, clean driver who knows the city with a good personality is key.... and avoiding the one star.


I finally see the "errors of my ways"....I was an equal opportunity uber driver....I picked up anyone/anytime and took them anywhere....I never cancelled unless they weren't at the pin and I couldn't get a hold of them on the phone...My motto was everyone got a 5 unless they puked in my car...And I always said at the end of each ride I'd give ya 6 if I could....I never gave the ratings a second thought, my thought was who else they gunna get to do this for this much money ..Oh well


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS

contactone said:


> So I've been weekend driving for uber for about 6-7 weeks and my overall rating quickly went from a steady 4.75 to 4.66 just in the last couple weeks. My week to week score two weeks ago was 4.59 and this past week's was 4.43.(both scores taken from summary emails).
> 
> I decided to look a little deeper into just this past weeks rating(4.43) with info from Uber's summary email. I was rated on 31 rides, with 19 of those being 5-stars at 4.43,. Definitely not great, but it made me very curious as to what the other twelve non 5-star ratings were at. So I tried a little excel breakdown(shown below).
> 
> Column A shows there is no way the remaining non 5-star ratings could of been fours, even with one 1-star. that would of put me at 4.52. The remaining columns show various breakdowns of how the ratings could of panned out. Column D shows the least number of 4-stars I could of received and still hit ~4.43
> 
> So it looks like Column B or C is where I probably landed. Over this weekend there were a couple fares that I could see rating me on the low end. One, a group of seven, yes seven people that wanted a ride and ended up splitting up to four in order for me to take them. Second was a group of three ladies and a guy that that complained of Halloween night traffic and required me to pull over for one of them to puke. Of course they spent part of the ride complaining and whispering amoungst themselves. Then third was a lady who once I hit her drop off address swore on the bible I passed it up. I had to go back and forth on the street till of course her girlfriends came pouring out of the very address I originally stopped at.
> 
> View attachment 2088
> 
> 
> So here I am thinking anything other than a 5-star is a 1-star, but it seems not the case. I think most people rated me at 4-stars thinking this is amazon or yelp. Not knowing dropping to 4-stars overall would probably put me on uber-probation.
> 
> I will add that I get complimented on my car's leg room, cleanliness and appearance(12' sonata). That includes some riders thinking the car is new(thanks air freshener). I engage in conversation if they start it up and greet riders on entry/exit.


Dude, you sound/look like my wife...she's a bean counter (accountant)...K.I.S.S...Keep It Simple Stupid !


----------



## StephenJBlue

I'm curious about what reason you give for the cancel, since the app asks you for the reason.


----------



## StephenJBlue

LAuberX said:


> One problem at a time. YOU need to raise your rating average, not worry about other metrics.
> 
> The cards are stacked against you driving drunks for pennies, lets stay focused on keeping the important metric high. the ratings.
> 
> Ignoring a ping that is 15 minutes away is good business sense, canceling on pax with 6 riders is good ratings sense.


So what reason do you put into the app for the cancel?


----------



## UberOne

just do not charge rider..


----------



## Piotrowski

It pretty messed up that people think that's a complicated spreadsheet. It did the same thing and it took me less time than it takes to make an average post on here. In my case I figured that the average of my "non 5s" came out to 3.5, which I could have gotten to several ways, but the majority of the would have to be 4s. The most likely solution was a few of 3s vs a single "1". Either way, if would be nice to know for sure but even more importantly, I'd like to see all the comments, good and bad (if I have any of those) vs the single one good one that I seem to get each week in my report.

BTW, I should add I did this for the one week where it showed me lower than usual. This past week, even with the crazy halloween stuff, was my single highest week.


----------



## LAuberX

StrawJim said:


> So what reason do you put into the app for the cancel?


Customer request cancel, if there are 6 pax on the curb.
Do not charge customer, if they call 30 seconds after I take the ping and they sound *****y.
Pings 10 minutes away? let them expire. 
Pings that say 7 minutes and then become 13 minutes when you tap navigate? do not charge customer.


----------



## UberOne

I wish uber would educate riders about basic manners instead of leaving it up to a network of drivers to eventually set up a precedent of instilling humility in their pax. For example, uber can do a better job of letting riders know that drivers are not obligated to pick up every request if drivers sense a rotten apple. Uber may seem like a godsend for these rude pax in comparison to taxicabs, but we aren't saviors who can defy traffic and perform miracles. Uber may advertise us as their personal drivers, but we are not servants either.


----------



## elelegido

Brady said:


> Last week I get a guy with a 4.0 rating, 3 minutes away, who texts me "Hry" 30 seconds into the drive


The correct text reply would have been "Foff"


----------



## elelegido

The obvious thing you could do is work weekend daytime instead of nights for a while to increase your rating. My iPhone goes off after 8pm now and I switch over to Lyft at that time.


----------



## cybertec69

Maybe it's the driver that has no clue what he is doing, will you get a couple of bad ratings, yes, but when it becomes the norm, it means he/she has no clue what they are doing.


----------



## contactone

Piotrowski said:


> *It pretty messed up that people think that's a complicated spreadsheet. It did the same thing and it took me less time than it takes to make an average post on here. *In my case I figured that the average of my "non 5s" came out to 3.5, which I could have gotten to several ways, but the majority of the would have to be 4s. The most likely solution was a few of 3s vs a single "1". Either way, if would be nice to know for sure but even more importantly, I'd like to see all the comments, good and bad (if I have any of those) vs the single one good one that I seem to get each week in my report.
> 
> BTW, I should add I did this for the one week where it showed me lower than usual. This past week, even with the crazy halloween stuff, was my single highest week.


Some people have no computer skills, but can come in and rag the posts.


----------



## scrurbscrud

contactone said:


> Do you guys always ask if they have a preferred route? Seems they usually jump in and direct right off the bat or don't care.


I don't even bother to ask that anymore. Between the Uber app and Waze on 2 phones I'll get the correct route every single time.

There are a few situations where in certain areas there are locally known shortcuts and if I'm in one of those areas I'll tell the pax the direction the app wants to take and ask if they have a shortcut or backstreet alternative they prefer.
*
Any hurry up or where are you or why aren't you moving texts or calls are automatic cancels.*


----------



## SydneySuperUber

contactone said:


> So I've been weekend driving for uber for about 6-7 weeks and my overall rating quickly went from a steady 4.75 to 4.66 just in the last couple weeks. My week to week score two weeks ago was 4.59 and this past week's was 4.43.(both scores taken from summary emails).
> 
> I decided to look a little deeper into just this past weeks rating(4.43) with info from Uber's summary email. I was rated on 31 rides, with 19 of those being 5-stars at 4.43,. Definitely not great, but it made me very curious as to what the other twelve non 5-star ratings were at. So I tried a little excel breakdown(shown below).
> 
> Column A shows there is no way the remaining non 5-star ratings could of been fours, even with one 1-star. that would of put me at 4.52. The remaining columns show various breakdowns of how the ratings could of panned out. Column D shows the least number of 4-stars I could of received and still hit ~4.43
> 
> So it looks like Column B or C is where I probably landed. Over this weekend there were a couple fares that I could see rating me on the low end. One, a group of seven, yes seven people that wanted a ride and ended up splitting up to four in order for me to take them. Second was a group of three ladies and a guy that that complained of Halloween night traffic and required me to pull over for one of them to puke. Of course they spent part of the ride complaining and whispering amoungst themselves. Then third was a lady who once I hit her drop off address swore on the bible I passed it up. I had to go back and forth on the street till of course her girlfriends came pouring out of the very address I originally stopped at.
> 
> View attachment 2088
> 
> 
> So here I am thinking anything other than a 5-star is a 1-star, but it seems not the case. I think most people rated me at 4-stars thinking this is amazon or yelp. Not knowing dropping to 4-stars overall would probably put me on uber-probation.
> 
> I will add that I get complimented on my car's leg room, cleanliness and appearance(12' sonata). That includes some riders thinking the car is new(thanks air freshener). I engage in conversation if they start it up and greet riders on entry/exit.


Tell someone they can't drink - 1 star - BS - but that's the system


----------



## oracleofdoom

I've learned this the hard way, too. I have given every passenger 5 stars, except for one couple who spent ten minutes screaming at each other (the wife couldn't get her husband to get in the car when he was drunk... I think I may have witnessed the end of a marriage), which was really uncomfortable. I know, the one time I got a, "Please hurry," I wound up with a bad rating afterward. I should've canceled it, but I guess I'm still figuring this shit out. My rating went down after Halloween weekend, too. I was stressing over my 4.77 dropping to 4.75. I guess I'll count my blessings, now!


----------



## scrurbscrud

oracleofdoom said:


> I've learned this the hard way, too. I have given every passenger 5 stars, except for one couple who spent ten minutes screaming at each other (the wife couldn't get her husband to get in the car when he was drunk... I think I may have witnessed the end of a marriage), which was really uncomfortable. I know, the one time I got a, "Please hurry," I wound up with a bad rating afterward. I should've canceled it, but I guess I'm still figuring this shit out. My rating went down after Halloween weekend, too. I was stressing over my 4.77 dropping to 4.75. I guess I'll count my blessings, now!


I've very often had stretches where a single 1 star can ruin a high percentage of 5's. Gave an example here prior of having 27 out of 30 known 5 star trips completely ruined by 3 one stars where I had to turn down excess riders. So basically a PERFECT record of service got me a 4.6!!!! Pissed me off to the extent that now, when excess pax show up, to hell with customer service. I'm just saying no to the fare to protect my rating because 100% of riders who hear 'no overloading' have dinged my rating. **** them!


----------



## StephenJBlue

scrurbscrud said:


> I've very often had stretches where a single 1 star can ruin a high percentage of 5's. Gave an example here prior of having 27 out of 30 known 5 star trips completely ruined by 3 one stars where I had to turn down excess riders. So basically a PERFECT record of service got me a 4.6!!!! Pissed me off to the extent that now, when excess pax show up, to hell with customer service. I'm just saying no to the fare to protect my rating because 100% of riders who hear 'no overloading' have dinged my rating. **** them!


Agreed. **** them.

I never start the trip until passengers are loaded, that way I can cancel w/o getting a bad rating. Before I started doing that, I got a few bad ratings.


----------



## scrurbscrud

StrawJim said:


> Agreed. **** them.
> 
> I never start the trip until passengers are loaded, that way I can cancel w/o getting a bad rating. Before I started doing that, I got a few bad ratings.


Likewise.

If things don't go 'your way' there is going to be no reward for you in the end. They will nail you on rating every time, even for wanting to put safety first, which is why this particular overloading request pisses me off.


----------



## scrurbscrud

On busy nites (I drive XL) when I have requests I lock the vehicle, get out, and stand at the intercept point for the fare. Don't let anyone in til I know they are all there and do a head count and a not too drunk to ride scan of the pax. That way if the stray extra drunk at the end comes or if the head count is long or one or more of them looks too queasy to ride without puking or passing out, it's game over for the ride and I move on. Try with someone else. I got better things to do.


----------



## buber

Hi to everyone my first post. I will start driving next week and this forum has been a tremendous help in preparing me for what to expect. As far as the ratings go since the bar to avoid deactivation (4.7) is set so high Uber should allow established drivers who consistently get 5* and the occasional 3-4* not allow the system to register a 1* or 2*. Or use a minimum average rating. It should either drop off or default to 4*. I know, not gonna happen but they need to change something.


----------



## Piotrowski

Maybe it's my market (which I know is very different from other markets based on what I know from the restaurant world) but here 4.7 is not bad at all. About three weeks ago. My weekly summary said I was at 4.63 for the week and that was above average! I tend to be floating right there between 4.6 and 4.7 and about half the time I'm above average and about half I'm below it. My single best week so far was this last crazy Halloween one with an 4.85 

So based on my market, there is no way they are going to be dropping half the drivers. Or those that are doing under about 4.7


----------



## Sydney Uber

Realityshark said:


> Offer handjobs and/or fingerbangs while driving your Pax. If you have skills your rating will improve. You may need to invest in some wipes and lotion but you can buy in bulk at Costco. Good luck....Uber-On.


There's one Figian driver I know in Uber who pushes the "point of difference" advantage.

He turns up to drive in a traditional Figian Grass Skirt on his 6'7" rugby Union frame, Has the business shirt and tie on. Well spoken and professional, he assists clients to the car at the airport, picking up the largest bags with ease.

It's what happens next that has clients reporting back in astonished and reverent tones.

Temo gets into the driver's seat, makes himself comfortable clasping his hands behind his neck. From beneath his grass skirt, his Penis emerges, grips the wheel and expertly steers the car out of Airport precinct!

He hasn't failed to garner client feedback yet!


----------



## val81

contactone said:


> So I've been weekend driving for uber for about 6-7 weeks and my overall rating quickly went from a steady 4.75 to 4.66 just in the last couple weeks. My week to week score two weeks ago was 4.59 and this past week's was 4.43.(both scores taken from summary emails).
> 
> I decided to look a little deeper into just this past weeks rating(4.43) with info from Uber's summary email. I was rated on 31 rides, with 19 of those being 5-stars at 4.43,. Definitely not great, but it made me very curious as to what the other twelve non 5-star ratings were at. So I tried a little excel breakdown(shown below).
> 
> Column A shows there is no way the remaining non 5-star ratings could of been fours, even with one 1-star. that would of put me at 4.52. The remaining columns show various breakdowns of how the ratings could of panned out. Column D shows the least number of 4-stars I could of received and still hit ~4.43
> 
> So it looks like Column B or C is where I probably landed. Over this weekend there were a couple fares that I could see rating me on the low end. One, a group of seven, yes seven people that wanted a ride and ended up splitting up to four in order for me to take them. Second was a group of three ladies and a guy that that complained of Halloween night traffic and required me to pull over for one of them to puke. Of course they spent part of the ride complaining and whispering amoungst themselves. Then third was a lady who once I hit her drop off address swore on the bible I passed it up. I had to go back and forth on the street till of course her girlfriends came pouring out of the very address I originally stopped at.
> 
> View attachment 2088
> 
> 
> So here I am thinking anything other than a 5-star is a 1-star, but it seems not the case. I think most people rated me at 4-stars thinking this is amazon or yelp. Not knowing dropping to 4-stars overall would probably put me on uber-probation.
> 
> I will add that I get complimented on my car's leg room, cleanliness and appearance(12' sonata). That includes some riders thinking the car is new(thanks air freshener). I engage in conversation if they start it up and greet riders on entry/exit.


Hello, how can i view my ratings. I dont see it on my summary. Please help


----------



## anOzzieUber

val81 said:


> Hello, how can i view my ratings. I dont see it on my summary. Please help


----------



## val81

anOzzieUber said:


> .
> View attachment 4057


Hello amd thank you. I can see my overall but i am talking about the individual rides ratings


----------



## anOzzieUber

val81 said:


> Hello amd thank you. I can see my overall but i am talking about the individual rides ratings


You can't - well not easily. I think there are threads on here that will tell you how to do it - I'm too lazy to type the process out. And honestly, working out individual ratings is more trouble than it's worth.

I also believe the Dashboard has been changed to make it even harder to work out what individual PAX rated you.


----------



## val81

anOzzieUber said:


> You can't - well not easily. I think there are threads on here that will tell you how to do it - I'm too lazy to type the process out. And honestly, working out individual ratings is more trouble than it's worth.
> 
> I also believe the Dashboard has been changed to make it even harder to work out what individual PAX rated you.


Thank you. I just figured theres a way because of the gentleman that was able to lay out his ratings. I feel that i have done excellent but my rating dropped to 4.63. I have been doing it for only a week. Would like to know where i am going wrong.


----------



## cybertec69

Just keep doing what you are doing, don't let the ratings stress you out, if you think the ratings bring stress, wait till you see your weekly invoice, then after deducting your fuel costs and car expenses and what you will be left with, the ratings will be the last thing on your mind. Keep all your receipts and track your mileage, you will need to keep track of your expenses, as you will receive a 1099 at the end of the year.


----------



## Roogy

cybertec69 said:


> Just keep doing what you are doing, don't let the ratings stress you out


Not the best advice. I was deactivated a week ago for having a "2 week rating below 4.4". Didn't matter that my overall rating was 4.70 or that my rating had been firm between 4.85 and 4.90 prior to NYE. Seems you now need to worry not only about your overall rating but your weekly rating as well. The <4.4 was also based on a small sample size of <= 16 trips btw. I know this because my weekly summary for 12/29 - 1/5 said I'd had "14 rated trips in the past two weeks", and I only did 2 trips the week of 1/6 - 1/12, so the max number of trips I could've been rated on was 16.

I'm a spreadsheet guy too. That personality type is generally a different one than say that of a salesman or someone in marketing. Unfortunately I think this can be a deciding factor in ratings, as some riders may reserve 5-stars for the driver who's an entertaining clown or who feels like "an old friend" in how he/she converses with them. While a less exciting personality gets a 4. If you have the bad luck to have a two-week stretch where you get a 1, and then a few 4's for great rides but no jimmy kimmel style entertainment, you could be out soon too.


----------



## Stray cat

When I started driving Uber in Philly in 2015, I got off to a rough start. I think my first pax gave me one star. My overall driving rating initially leveled out around 4.4. I contemplated deactivating myself after Uber sent me a warning about my low rating. For a few months, I drove the minimum just to keep my account active and since I had picked up another part-time job anyway.

After quitting that job, I drove Uber more. I also gave myself a "que sera sera" ratings attitude. With my new attitude and experience, my rating gradually rose into the 4.6 bracket for a long time and, recently, to 4.72.

Most recently, my rating dipped to 4.71, my first dip in quite some time. I'm guessing it was a tough ride I had with a quiet guy in South Philly. Basically, I wish I had used Waze rather than the Uber GPS.

First problem was not following Uber GPS wanting me to take South Broad Street. Since I thought I might have trouble later turning left off of Broad Street, I took one-way South 17th Street instead down to Washington Avenue with intent to turn left, only to find police had blocked off that block of Washington Avenue due to a large crane and construction. So policeman forced all traffic to go west on Washington Avenue. Two blocks later, I turned South down South 19th Street, east on another street, and back east on Washington Avenue to get back on track.

Finally, rider destination was on the 500 block of a little east-west street. Common sense should have told me to turn South down South Sixth Street to access his one-way street between Sixth and Fifth Streets. Uber GPS, however, advised me to turn South past South Sixth Street onto a little street called Randolph Street. I passed South Sixth Street. Pax said nothing. I see Randolph Street with a "Do Not Enter - One Way" signage! So I had to drive another one and a half blocks to turn right at South Fourth Street, then backtrack to South Sixth Street, and finally access his destination street.

As soon as I passed that "Do Not Enter" sign, I advised pax of the GPS erroneous instruction, apologized, and told him I was hitting "completed trip" a little early at that time to compensate so he would be charged nothing more for the extra half mile. Pax merely replied "okay" but in a resigned sort of tone. At destination, I apologized for the unanticipated long trip. He didn't say much of anything. I think my earning for that UberX ended up being around $5.80.

Usually, I use Waze only if I anticipate urban density issues. South Philly usually is a rather standard trip without issues mid-day. I certainly did not anticipate Uber GPS instructing me to turn the wrong way down a one-way street and bypassing the correct street.
Just have to get back on the horse and apply more common sense in the future.


----------



## Please

Stray cat said:


> When I started driving Uber in Philly in 2015, I got off to a rough start. I think my first pax gave me one star. My overall driving rating initially leveled out around 4.4. I contemplated deactivating myself after Uber sent me a warning about my low rating. For a few months, I drove the minimum just to keep my account active and since I had picked up another part-time job anyway.
> 
> After quitting that job, I drove Uber more. I also gave myself a "que sera sera" ratings attitude. With my new attitude and experience, my rating gradually rose into the 4.6 bracket for a long time and, recently, to 4.72.
> 
> Most recently, my rating dipped to 4.71, my first dip in quite some time. I'm guessing it was a tough ride I had with a quiet guy in South Philly. Basically, I wish I had used Waze rather than the Uber GPS.
> 
> First problem was not following Uber GPS wanting me to take South Broad Street. Since I thought I might have trouble later turning left off of Broad Street, I took one-way South 17th Street instead down to Washington Avenue with intent to turn left, only to find police had blocked off that block of Washington Avenue due to a large crane and construction. So policeman forced all traffic to go west on Washington Avenue. Two blocks later, I turned South down South 19th Street, east on another street, and back east on Washington Avenue to get back on track.
> 
> Finally, rider destination was on the 500 block of a little east-west street. Common sense should have told me to turn South down South Sixth Street to access his one-way street between Sixth and Fifth Streets. Uber GPS, however, advised me to turn South past South Sixth Street onto a little street called Randolph Street. I passed South Sixth Street. Pax said nothing. I see Randolph Street with a "Do Not Enter - One Way" signage! So I had to drive another one and a half blocks to turn right at South Fourth Street, then backtrack to South Sixth Street, and finally access his destination street.
> 
> As soon as I passed that "Do Not Enter" sign, I advised pax of the GPS erroneous instruction, apologized, and told him I was hitting "completed trip" a little early at that time to compensate so he would be charged nothing more for the extra half mile. Pax merely replied "okay" but in a resigned sort of tone. At destination, I apologized for the unanticipated long trip. He didn't say much of anything. I think my earning for that UberX ended up being around $5.80.
> 
> Usually, I use Waze only if I anticipate urban density issues. South Philly usually is a rather standard trip without issues mid-day. I certainly did not anticipate Uber GPS instructing me to turn the wrong way down a one-way street and bypassing the correct street.
> Just have to get back on the horse and apply more common sense in the future.


Great story.
I don't know if this helps. May ratings have never dipped lower than 4.85 now they hover between 4.93 & 4.95
I try to give limo level service. I send a text from the copy buffer introducing myself and letting them know my intent is to add a bit of joy to their day. I offer ice water (from a small ice chest), charging cables (2 android and 2 iPhone), aux cord for them to enjoy what ever music they like, and a few other amenities (my secret). Then I stay open to any conversation or leave them silence if they prefer. I hear lots of "Best Uber driver ever" comments, but as noted at the top... I don't have a perfect score. I don't know if on board WiFi or a cappuccino machine would help, but I doubt it.

The ratings for both drivers or riders is entirely subjective. Some people are just haters... It is what it is.


----------



## Shangsta

Please said:


> Great story.
> I don't know if this helps. May ratings have never dipped lower than 4.85 now they hover between 4.93 & 4.95
> I try to give limo level service. I send a text from the copy buffer introducing myself and letting them know my intent is to add a bit of joy to their day. I offer ice water (from a small ice chest), charging cables (2 android and 2 iPhone), aux cord for them to enjoy what ever music they like, and a few other amenities (my secret). Then I stay open to any conversation or leave them silence if they prefer. I hear lots of "Best Uber driver ever" comments, but as noted at the top... I don't have a perfect score. I don't know if on board WiFi or a cappuccino machine would help, but I doubt it.
> 
> The ratings for both drivers or riders is entirely subjective. Some people are just haters... It is what it is.


I hope you get tips for all that. If you are doing all of that simply for a ratings boost you are definitely losing money.


----------



## AuxCordBoston

LAuberX said:


> YOU need to work on avoiding the one star. NO ATTEMPTS at making the cheap ass pax happy when your little voice senses trouble.
> 
> if you show up and 5 or 6 are standing there, CANCEL!, drive off. the 3/4 pax you drive will down rate you.
> if the pax calls before you get there and asks why you are taking so long, CANCEL! no good will come of this high expectation pax.
> 
> Know your city, be friendly until you sense they would rather stare at their phone, explain why you are using waze/gps (to avoid traffic!)
> don't argue, no politics/race/religion. don't bash uber/lyft. tell them you LOVE your job because _________ .
> 
> clean car, clean driver who knows the city with a good personality is key.... and avoiding the one star.


Yesterday I picked up a pool pax. I forgot to immediately hit stop requests. Therefore a 2nd rider was added. The 2nd rider called me and asked me to hurry up and pick her up because she has class in 10 min. I then cancelled on 2nd rider since I would not get her to her class in 10 min and therefore I avoided a low rating.


----------



## Please

Shangsta said:


> I hope you get tips for all that. If you are doing all of that simply for a ratings boost you are definitely losing money.


Cost of text..nothing
cost of cables...negligible
cost of ice...nothing
cost of conversation...nothing
cost of water.... I go through 36 bottles about every 100 rides ...costs $3
but yea the tips more than cover any costs


----------



## Please

AuxCordBoston said:


> Yesterday I picked up a pool pax. I forgot to immediately hit stop requests. Therefore a 2nd rider was added. The 2nd rider called me and asked me to hurry up and pick her up because she has class in 10 min. I then cancelled on 2nd rider since I would not get her to her class in 10 min and therefore I avoided a low rating.


great point.

I cringe when I get a pickup request at a metro station. I hate to follow a bad day at work and a metro ride.


----------



## Honey Badger

A gift for gab makes your ratings fab.


----------



## AuxCordBoston

UberOne said:


> I totally agree with LAuberX.. one time a pax texted me 'can you hurry up please... thank you lol ,' when I was half way there, I promptly cancelled. This past weekend, I realized a guy totally misplaced his pin after calling him to confirm where he was, but he went off and yelled 'where the F*CK are you!!!,' so that was another cancel...


I had a situation where I arrive at the pin. I wait. I get a call. I say hello. The pax says hello. I say "who is this?" The pax says in a nasty tone "I'm your passenger!" I tell him I arrived at the pin. He says in a nasty tone "what is the pin!" I cancel!


----------



## Please

Honey Badger said:


> View attachment 97897
> A gift for gab makes your ratings fab.


You certainly have my respect. Let's keep raising the bar.


----------



## Shangsta

AuxCordBoston said:


> Yesterday I picked up a pool pax. I forgot to immediately hit stop requests. Therefore a 2nd rider was added. The 2nd rider called me and asked me to hurry up and pick her up because she has class in 10 min. I then cancelled on 2nd rider since I would not get her to her class in 10 min and therefore I avoided a low rating.


Knowing her dilemma you should have driven away from her. Not only would she have to cancel out of desperation for a new Uber you would have gotten a fee and it wouldn't go on your cancel rate.


----------



## AuxCordBoston

Shangsta said:


> Knowing her dilemma you should have driven away from her. Not only would she have to cancel out of desperation for a new Uber you would have gotten a fee and it wouldn't go on your cancel rate.


Good idea!


----------



## BurgerTiime

Don't worry about your stupid ratings! If you're always working weekends 4.4 is GOOD! Want higher rating then stop working weekends.


----------



## Shangsta

Honey Badger said:


> View attachment 97897
> A gift for gab makes your ratings fab.


Only a rookie is impressed by stats, it's all about earnings.

That said the other two are hurting you. A zero percent cancellation means you wait on late folks rather than getting a new ping.

I also can't believe you have a 100 percent acceptance rate. Must mean you take those awful non surge pings in a surge area.


----------



## Honey Badger

Shangsta said:


> Only a rookie is impressed by stats, it's all about earnings.
> 
> That said the other two are hurting you. A zero percent cancellation means you wait on late folks rather than getting a new ping.
> 
> I also can't believe you have a 100 percent acceptance rate. Must mean you take those awful non surge pings in a surge area.


I don't take pings farther than 10 minutes away. I have been as low as 85% got lucky the last 50 trips. Stupid Uber has guarantees often to reduce surge and I drive mornings and no weekends so not much surge anyway. I use Uber to promote my bike tour business not to earn a living,. I probably treat my pax better than most drivers because many of them end up taking tours with me .


----------



## iUBERdc

Chicago-uber said:


> Yep, listen to LAuberX... Try to avoid these 1 stars before hand. Don't be afraid to cancel. Also always ask a rider if they have a preferred route..


Make it a habit, even though it will def hurt earnings for a bit, to only giving rides to high rated pax. They seem to be the most easy going, happy, friendly bunch. They def seem more apt to giving 5*



Raider said:


> I used to be kind and make jokes with my riders when i first started...thought this gig was really lucrative...then the rate cut, i stopped caring...i just pick these mofos up, ask them where they going, and just drive...when i get there i park the car, they get out and we end our relationship like a bad break up...rating went down a ltitle bit, but not detrimental...
> 
> If uber wants great service, they gotta charge more, they can't expect to pay us peanuts and expect limousine like services...


Amen!


----------

